# Madeleine



## Valexcrash

Ciao a tutti,
voglio chiedervi un'informazione. Allora, in italiano il termine madeleine indica un piccolo dolce, però c'è una seconda accezione che si riferisce a qualcosa che ha funzione rievocativa, con riferimento al biscottino citato da Proust in "Alla ricerca del tempo perduto" (es. un disco a 45 giri, madeleine degli anni 60).
In spagnolo, il termine magdalena ha un'accezione che corrisponde al primo significato italiano (il dolcetto), ma può assumere anche il secondo significato? Cioè, si può dire ad esempio una magdalena de los 60?


----------



## Neuromante

No, assolutamente: No.


----------



## Estopa

Sono d'accordo con Neuromante, anche perché in spagnolo c'è l'espressione "llorar como una magdalena" (sarebbe un'allusione biblica), quindi "una magdalena" può essere una donna che piange a dirotto. 

Edit: "Icono" potrebbe andare bene, sebbene si usi in prima linea in riferimento a persone.


----------



## Larroja

Valexcrash said:


> Cioè, si può dire ad esempio _una magdalena de los 60_?



Scusa Valexcrach, forse non ho capito: vuoi dire che in italiano invece diremmo "un medeleine degli ani Sessanta" per intendere qualcosa di musicale che evoca gli anni Sessanta? O forse volevi dire medley?


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, Valexcrash sta dicendo che la "madeleine" fa venire in mente dei ricordi (vd. Proust), per cui se cito un "45 giri", quest'ultimo può rievocare in me  tempi passati - gli anni '60 - come la "madeleine" risvegliava i ricordi d'infanzia a Proust. È una citazione letteraria "universale", capita però *solo *da chi conosce l'opera di Proust e "madeleine" non si traduce mai, proprio per far capire che si sta parlando dell'autore francese... 
Non è un'"icona" (simbolo), è qualcosa che rievoca, come uno spunto o una fonte d'ispirazione. 
E non è nemmeno un "medley"  ("popurrí", in spagnolo) 

Quello della "magdalena" che piange è per via di Maria Maddalena, naturalmente. In italiano sarebbe la classica "fontana"... 

Tra l'altro, neanche la forma del dolce "magdalena" spagnolo è uguale a quella della "madeleine" francese di Proust.


----------



## chlapec

Senza dubbio Valexcrach voleva dire *madeleine*, in senso generico, per descrivere qualsiasi oggetto che rievoca momenti concreti nel passato. In questo senso, il termine madeleine è anche impiegato in inglese. In spagnolo no, che io sappia.


----------



## Geviert

> Senza dubbio Valexcrach voleva dire *madeleine*, in senso generico, per descrivere qualsiasi oggetto che rievochi momenti concreti nel passato.


 mi sembra chiaro e definitivo. Il termine non va tradotto nella frase castigliana, va lasciato così in modo che sia più evidente il riferimento all'autore.


----------



## Larroja

Sarò tarda, ma a me non risulta affatto la seconda accezione cui fa riferimento Valexcash: la madeleine ha assunto la sua _universale_ accezione rievocativa grazie a Proust. Quale sarebbe la seconda accezione che in italiano esiste e in spagnolo no? Perché questa 



> *chlapec*> madeleine, in senso generico, per descrivere qualsiasi oggetto che rievoca momenti concreti nel passato.



in italiano non l'ho mai sentita e nessun vocabolario la attesta. 

A mo' di esempio, ricordo che Javier Yanez, nel suo romanzone _El señor de las llanuras_, quando parlava del dolcetto proustiano, con esplicito riferimento a Proust, diceva proprio magdalenas. E  nella traduzione italiana quelle magdalenas, a torto o a ragione, sono ritornate madeleine. Questo per dire che l'uso letterario, a mio parere, indulge volentieri alla traduzione ispanizzante delle madeleine, certo che il lettore capirà. Yanez non è certo uno sprovveduto della scrittura.


----------



## Valexcrash

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, Valexcrash sta dicendo che la "madeleine" fa venire in mente dei ricordi (vd. Proust), per cui se cito un "45 giri", quest'ultimo può rievocare in me tempi passati - gli anni '60 - come la "madeleine" risvegliava i ricordi d'infanzia a Proust. È una citazione letteraria "universale", capita però *solo *da chi conosce l'opera di Proust e "madeleine" non si traduce mai, proprio per far capire che si sta parlando dell'autore francese...
> Non è un'"icona" (simbolo), è qualcosa che rievoca, come uno spunto o una fonte d'ispirazione.
> E non è nemmeno un "medley" ("popurrí", in spagnolo)
> 
> Quello della "magdalena" che piange è per via di Maria Maddalena, naturalmente. In italiano sarebbe la classica "fontana"...
> 
> Tra l'altro, neanche la forma del dolce "magdalena" spagnolo è uguale a quella della "madeleine" francese di Proust.


 
Intendevo esattamente questo, grazie! 


@Estopa: icono però, come icona in italiano, non indica una cosa che ha un certa importanza? Madeleine invece è semplicemente rievocativo, non attribuisce nessuna importanza generale all'oggetto di ricordo, tranne ovviamente (ma in maniera implicita) per chi pronuncia la frase.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Sarò tarda, ma a me non risulta affatto la seconda accezione cui fa riferimento Valexcash: la madeleine ha assunto la sua _universale_ accezione rievocativa grazie a Proust. Quale sarebbe la seconda accezione che in italiano esiste e in spagnolo no? Perché questa
> in italiano non l'ho mai sentita e nessun vocabolario la attesta.



Perché è solo una citazione letteraria, appunto. Per questo dicevo che viene capita solo da un interlocutore che conosce l'opera dell'autore francese. Con l'aggettivo "universale" mi riferivo al fatto che l'interlocutore può essere anche giapponese.




> A mo' di esempio, ricordo che Javier Yanez, nel suo romanzone _El señor de las llanuras_, quando parlava del dolcetto proustiano, con esplicito riferimento a Proust, diceva proprio magdalenas. E  nella traduzione italiana quelle magdalenas, a torto o a ragione, sono ritornate madeleine.


In Spagna un dolcetto di nome "magdalena" esiste (in Italia non c'è una merendina "maddalena", se non sbaglio), quindi parlando di Proust uno può dire "magdalena", ma se viene usato solo come metafora-citazione e senza nominare direttamente l'autore, tipo l'esempio di Vale, credo che sia molto più "efficace" dirlo in francese (sempre che, ovviamente, l'interlocutore sia in grado di cogliere il riferimento) per evitare confusione con la "magdalena-plum cake" spagnola che poi, addirittura, si usa anche per dire "piagnona". 
Un po' come quando si cita il titolo dell'opera sinteticamente con la sola parola "_Recherche_", cosa che si fa sia in italiano che in spagnolo.


----------



## 0scar

La magdalenas o madelenas (Wikipedia):
"Otras fuentes las remontan a la época de los peregrinajes a Santiago de Compostela.
Una joven llamada Madalena les servía a los peregrinos unos *pastelitos en forma de* *concha*, símbolo de este peregrinaje. Las "madalenas" se extendieron a lo largo de los Caminos de Santiago, lo que explica su tradicional implantación en España."


----------



## Estopa

Valexcrash said:


> @Estopa: icono però, come icona in italiano, non indica una cosa che ha un certa importanza? Madeleine invece è semplicemente rievocativo, non attribuisce nessuna importanza generale all'oggetto di ricordo, tranne ovviamente (ma in maniera implicita) per chi pronuncia la frase.



Sì, grazie. Adesso è tutto chiaro. La parola mi era venuta in mente ma poi, con le spiegazioni successive, ho capito che il termine non è adatto.


----------



## Valexcrash

Estopa said:


> Sì, grazie. Adesso è tutto chiaro. La parola mi era venuta in mente ma poi, con le spiegazioni successive, ho capito che il termine non è adatto.


 Grazie ugualmente


----------



## Agró

_El País Semanal_ (nº 1808, 22 mayo 2011)

(página 20, entrevista al cocinero Isma Prados)

(...)
*P.* ¿Cuál es su *magdalena proustiana*, el alimento que le recuerda a su niñez?
*R.* El pollo frito de mi abuela, que comía cada sábado.
(...)


----------



## honeyheart

Wow, qué hallazgo.  ¿Y se podrá usar para todo, o sólo para la comida?


----------

